# Lean bulk diet



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently I weight 80kg and my height is 1,75m, 13% bf

7am protein shake 100grams oats and 3 whole eggs

11am grilled chicken breast, 100g rice, 1tbsp olive oil and broccolli

2pm 2-3 grilled tilapia fillets or chicken breast, 100g rice, 1tbsp olive oil and broccolli

after i train protein shake banana and a few rice cakes

7pm 200g lean ground beef, 300g potatoes and broccolli

10pm 200g baked salmon and vegetables

what do you think?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

luka said:


> Currently I weight 80kg and my height is 1,75m, 13% bf
> 
> 7am protein shake 100grams oats and 3 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Seems okay to me I would probably replace the last meal of the day with some sort of slow burning protein like cottage cheese or even a cassein supplement


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Aye seems good. A lot better than most diets that get posted.

Try having some fats before bed to slow down Protein absorbtion.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

but doesnt salmon contain fat?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

luka said:


> but doesnt salmon contain fat?


Healthy fats ai


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

7am 30g whey concentrate with 100grams oats 3 whole egg ommellette and banana

10am 1 chicken breast 100g brown rice, 1 tbs olive oil and broccoli

2pm 2-3 tilapia fillets 100g brown rice, 1 tbs olive oil and broccoli

post workout: 50g whey, 100g oats, 1tbs peanut butter

9pm 200g salmon and vegetables


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

7am 30g whey concentrate with 100grams oats 3 whole egg ommellette and banana

10am 1 chicken breast 100g brown rice, 1 tbs olive oil and broccoli

2pm 2-3 tilapia fillets 100g brown rice, 1 tbs olive oil and broccoli

5pm tin of tuna with cottage cheese

post workout: 50g whey, 100g oats, 1tbs peanut butter

7pm tin of sardine with 2 eggs (only whites)

9pm 200g salmon and vegetables and cottage cheese.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

1) i'm allergic to diary and gluten.

2) i can't afford tuna. in my country a small can is EXTREMELY pricey.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

well can you replace the tuna with something like sardines or white fish....?

over here salmon is dear. lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

It sounds boring and without taste to me!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

luka said:


> 1) i'm allergic to diary and gluten.
> 
> 2) i can't afford tuna. in my country a small can is EXTREMELY pricey.


where you from?


----------

